# Folded ears?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello!
I am new-ish to fancy mice, and I live in Richmond Virginia USA! 

Recently, I got a few mice from a woman, who needed to get rid of hers. There were four females, and one male.

One of the females, is a standard banded, except for one thing... Her ears are folded completely back, on her head! Similar to a Scottish fold cat I suppose.

I was just wondering... Is there a name for this trait? Has it been bred for before?
I really like the look of it, and I'm hoping some of her first litter might have the same trait.

Let me know!

EDIT: Adding pictures!!



















I wish I had a picture of her sitting right next to a normal mouse, that really helps you get the effect!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

A picture would be nice =o)

And no, that doesn't sound like anything I have seen before. Perosnally I would make sure that she does does suffer from any other health problems that could have caused this before breeding her.

W xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She seems very healthy. And she's old enough, that any other serious health problems should have shown themselves by now...

I'll try to get a picture of her. 
The ear aren't 'deformed' necessarily. Just looks like regular old ears, if you pinned them back on a mouse's head. She's a fancy-type, not a show type.

Like I said, I'll try to get a picture ASAP.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

How old is she? =o)

She looks lovely and healthy! lovely bright eyes and shiney coat... the ears are so cute! Hehehe I think the only thing that would put me off is because of her ears she looks terrified all the time!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure of her age. I'd estimate ... 3-4 months though. They usually sell them at the pet store around here, right when they're old enough to get going, and the lady before me, didn't have her for terribly long before I got her.

She does look a bit like she's peeved all the time, lol. I was worried about that when I first got her. 
But they're just stuck like that!
I'm not sure if it's something I can breed for, but I really like it. 
She looks super cute in person.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Theres a few breeders that breed for that trait.
Its a recessive gene.
They usually dont have any health problems.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

So the chances of me being able to get her to have a litter with any folded eared babies, is pretty slim huh? Unless somehow I get another mouse that has the trait?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

You could breed her and then breed one of her sons back to her and you shoujld get some mice with ears like her.
Otherwise your chances are slim.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Aha. That's what I was thinking about doing. She just had her first litter last night. We'll see what comes out of it in a few weeks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a boy with ears like that; it just happens, I guess. Maybe mousies like this got their ears squeezed and crimped at birth? It doesn't seem to be an inherited trait, though. My boy comes from a litter of nine, and none of the others look like him. If it is inheritable, it's probably very much recessive.


----------

